# Glycoflex III



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

I gave my former GSD glycoflex for joint support. He passed last November and I have a full 120 tabs unopened jar. I got a puppy who is now 6 1/2 months old. He is from a working bloodline and I would like to know if it would be ok to start giving him this supplement, or should I wait until he is older. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

On the 1-800 Pet Meds site, there are questions & answers for Glyo-Flex III Glyco Flex III Tablets and Soft Chews for Dogs - 1800PetMeds The one question is for a dog 4 1/2 years old, and the reply was it was okay. Your pup is only 6 months. Since the bottle is unopened, can it be returned? I did that with a supplement when my aussie died and I did explain why I needed to return it- I had bought it from Drs Foster & Smith and they were very understanding. I would also suggest contacting Glyc-Flex or asking your vet. I think if you were to give it, I would suggest a small dose, or maybe wait until your pup is a year-old.


----------

